# Baycox on sale!



## FaithNJoyOberhasli (Apr 24, 2012)

Check it out! http://www.horseprerace.com/toltrazuril-200ml-p-29.html Baycox is $10 off this month and shipping is almost free. :biggrin I just paid $101.10 for 2 200-mL bottles, shipping included (figured I'd stock up a little!).

dance:

Hope that helps somebody!
Michelle


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks for posting.

Not sure how many goats you have, but that should last a really, really long time if you're only giving it as a one time dose.


----------



## FaithNJoyOberhasli (Apr 24, 2012)

Well, I'm hoping it will only be one time, but I figured I'd go ahead and get extra in case I need to do it more than once, plus there are several other herds close to me who will probably want to split some. And, the ones I'm giving it to this year are a little older and will need bigger doses. I had been hoping it would last me at least a year, though, and it sounds like it will, even with sharing and having some "cushion".

Thanks!
Michelle


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm glad you posted this, I think I will order me some and try it!


----------



## LSP Farm (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks! I was telling a gentleman at our local goat meeting tonight about it. He wanted me to order him some. So does anyone know how long it keeps? I might order an extra bottle.


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## SecoCreek (Jan 27, 2010)

I just ordered some!


----------



## LSP Farm (Dec 4, 2011)

I ordered 2 bottles, it was $99.10 after shipping. Also I found I had a $2.00 discount from last time I ordered. Pretty cool!


----------



## Red Mare (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up! Going to go order now!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks!


----------

